# Manchester meet up: 5th November



## Kidda (Sep 29, 2005)

right ive been in the city for a week n a bit now 
so can handle a bus into town n back  

when we having the grand ole piss up of north then?

my net access is a bit off n on
but ive just discovered the joys of 't'cafe round corner, so can check the thread from time to time.

but that means you guys will have to set the date  

any brummieites who want to come up for it to (i know u read this forum ) ive got crash space  

what do u guys fancy?

curry in rusholme then a few pints? all day bender in town? church on sunday?

hope everyone is ok 

x


----------



## AnMarie (Sep 29, 2005)

Id be up for a nite out kidda 

Curry, pub, club!


----------



## mauvais (Sep 29, 2005)

I might be up for that, dunno    Depends how dangerous you all are


----------



## chio (Sep 29, 2005)

Might do, date dependent and all that


----------



## qwerty777 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like a grand idea.....   

Would depend on the date though , As its a bit of a trek for me ....


----------



## baldrick (Sep 29, 2005)

of course 

can't do the 15th tho.

hope your "settling in" nicely


----------



## aqua (Sep 30, 2005)

can't do october I'm afraid 

12th Nov looks like the first weekend I'm free now so get booking


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 30, 2005)

would v. much hope to, musical commitment/cash depending


----------



## Kidda (Oct 1, 2005)

would like it to be before Nov but can i book u on the 12th as well aqua  

right so its the first of oct today 

weekend suit people better?

how about the saturday after next, 16th?

Balders can u manage that? 

i can easily get to rusholme, but just as easy get to city centre as well (if thats easier for people not living in manc)


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 1, 2005)

the 16th is a Sunday (and there's an Indymedia thingamy that night)


----------



## chio (Oct 1, 2005)

A Saturday evening is fine for me, but I have to bugger off at last-train time since I work Sundays.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 1, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> the 16th is a Sunday (and there's an Indymedia thingamy that night)



piss orf im hungover  

ok the 15th is a no cos its not good for balders

mmmm

i hate deciding dates.

can people chuck some dates into the thread and we can play mancy-meet up bingo


----------



## chriswill (Oct 1, 2005)

Any one in town tonight??



If so I will be in the paramount for about 8ish onwards.


Call in and i may spring for a coke for ya.


----------



## chio (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm going to be dead selfish and suggest Thursday 20th 'cos I don't have any lectures on Fridays.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 1, 2005)

anyday between wed night- sunday afternoon are good for me. 

*bathes in the world of scummy student free time*


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 1, 2005)

I work so Fridays are better for me- how about the 14th or 21st?


----------



## chio (Oct 1, 2005)

I work as well - Friday nights


----------



## longdog (Oct 2, 2005)

Can I bring me dog?


----------



## Epico (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm up for it - but a friday/saturday evening/night please


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 3, 2005)

Agreed, the week is taken up by shopping, working, sleeping and eating.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 3, 2005)

For us non-workshy fops, the w/e's or fri nights are the only days we can make it!


----------



## veracity (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm up for it - weekend is best for me and not this weekend as completely brassick and surrounded by boxes.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 4, 2005)

whens the 21st?

that a good date for people?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 4, 2005)

nah

cannae do fridays me


----------



## aqua (Oct 4, 2005)

*waits for the date to end up in november*


----------



## Wookey (Oct 4, 2005)

THREAD:
Are Northerners the worst at organising shit, or what?

Discuss.


----------



## veracity (Oct 5, 2005)

What about either Saturday 22nd October or Saturday 12th November? The weekend of Oct 29th is no good for me cos I think that's when the Mondays are on and the following weekend is bonfire night (unless we want a bonny night meet up - let the fireworks commence!).


----------



## aqua (Oct 5, 2005)

*puts in a request for Nov 5th or 19th*

we (kidda and me) are busy on the 12th


----------



## chio (Oct 5, 2005)

Can't say I'm bothered about missing Congleton Park bonfire, so the 5th looks good to me. 

_"We just need to get clearance from Manchester Airport, then we can start the display ..."_


----------



## Kidda (Oct 10, 2005)

you lot are worse than the brumites 

5th Nov then?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 10, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> THREAD:
> Are Northerners the worst at organising shit, or what?
> 
> Discuss.



YES


----------



## aqua (Oct 10, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> you lot are worse than the brumites
> 
> 5th Nov then?



I'll check with 'im indoors tonight 

although I have no idea how we're going to get there yet  can we see fireworks please?


----------



## Epico (Oct 10, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> can we see fireworks please?



We should do it proper northern stylee - by getting a load and throwing them into shops/cars/telephone boxes.  

(I've been in Preston too long)


----------



## aqua (Oct 12, 2005)

right well the date is free atm though we do have to be in brum lunchtime on the sunday (previous commitments see)

so 5th from here


----------



## chio (Oct 12, 2005)

Is the 5th a Saturday?

I'd look at the calendar, but the computer's telling me I "do not have the proper privilege level to change the System Time".


----------



## aqua (Oct 12, 2005)

yup


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

dunno if I can play on this date
will check and come back later date

meanwhile - any manc based Urbanites want some lunch tomorrow? City cntr/Oxford Rd/Hulme/Deansgate ish I suppose - any takers??


----------



## aqua (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

wot?


----------



## aqua (Oct 12, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> dunno if I can play on this date



.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 12, 2005)

ohhhhhh

sorry - I'll check - sheesh


----------



## Epico (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm ok for the 5th...

...I think...


----------



## baldrick (Oct 14, 2005)

right, date in diary   

net access is sporadic atm (too tight to pay for internet cafes   ) or i'd have said so earlier.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 14, 2005)

ok then 5th nov it is?

balders, aqua and 'im in doors' confirmed for crash space? (txt me) 

you might need to bring a sleeping bag.
and a burglar deterent 

(only joking on the second one)

(weve got that sorted now *fires gun and blows smoke off the barrel*) 

anyone else need somewhere to dribble/pass out/sleep?


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 14, 2005)

can i come along?


----------



## chio (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm up for this till late-evening


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 14, 2005)

donde?


----------



## chio (Oct 14, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> donde?



come again?


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> come again?


where? (sorry, just been practicing my spanish   )


----------



## Epico (Oct 15, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> anyone else need somewhere to dribble/pass out/sleep?



If there's enough room I'd appreciate somewhere to sit/lye and dribble.

If not its ok - but I just don't like negociating trains and buses at night when drunk.


----------



## aqua (Oct 16, 2005)

we won't need crash space, as need to be back in brum sun am anyway so going to head back

can;t wait to meet up again though


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> where? (sorry, just been practicing my spanish   )


Y'see if you'd only said ¿Donde? it would all have been perfectly clear!


----------



## Kidda (Oct 18, 2005)

This could probably turn into a all head back to mine if it becomes to dribbly if you want.

epico, of course always space for an ole mate 

wheres the venue then kids?


----------



## E.J. (Oct 18, 2005)

I thought those resourceful, commited and organised denziens or citizens of the Mancuinia heights would have organised an actual date for this meet up! Yer as bade as the bloomin' Brummagems!    

Anyway - i'm not to sure if i'll be coming to Mancland, i'd like to come up there and see what's the fuss is about this city. I'm only saying that because i haven't been there   

Ouer Ms Kidda - *If*  i do come to this meet up, i'm a bit concerned about where i'll be staying, with reference to any space at your humble abode.


----------



## veracity (Oct 18, 2005)

Well if it's deffo going to be the 5th I may not be able to play out on this night as it looks as though we may have some other shennanigans going on. But if you can thrash out a venue I'll do my best to stagger on and find you all.


----------



## Epico (Oct 18, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> wheres the venue then kids?



Somewhere central - Not the Bulls Head   - I'd say we could meet in the Yates in Piccadilly (I know, I know- Its crap but at least they'll let us in and serve us what we want - then we can move on)


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 18, 2005)

Is that the same as the Yates on Portland Street? Or is there another one?


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 18, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Y'see if you'd only said ¿Donde? it would all have been perfectly clear!



I was missing an accent and all ¿dónde?

Professor Pedro would kill me


----------



## aqua (Oct 19, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Somewhere central - Not the Bulls Head   - I'd say we could meet in the Yates in Piccadilly (I know, I know- Its crap but at least they'll let us in and serve us what we want - then we can move on)



Dear gods not  Yates

Can't we have a wetherspoons? We always have a wetherspoons to start with 

*pouts*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2005)

always wetherspoons?

since when?


----------



## chio (Oct 19, 2005)

The Bull's Head was never a Wetherspoons

It was also bloody awful


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2005)

he he he   It was fine with me until the famed 'no you can't have a coffee' incident of 2005


----------



## chriswill (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm up for this.


We (me and my chums) always use upstairs in the moon as a meeting spot. Not a spooneys anymore but cheap and easy to get to none the less.


----------



## chio (Oct 19, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> he he he   It was fine with me until the famed 'no you can't have a coffee' incident of 2005



not to mention the 1940s muzak timewarp


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> I'm up for this.
> 
> 
> We (me and my chums) always use upstairs in the moon as a meeting spot. Not a spooneys anymore but cheap and easy to get to none the less.


 aye - we 've met at the Moon before now


----------



## aqua (Oct 19, 2005)

see, kidda is a brummie, and we (the brummies) always meet in a wetherspoons

the time I've been to manc we met in that pub opposite the train station and I was greeted by bees and a bag of crushed pills 

I knew we were going to get on 

needless to say I have no recollection of much of that meet 

and the bits I do remember I wish I didn't  *looks in wookeys direction*


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 19, 2005)

oooooooooh

PM ahoy


----------



## chio (Oct 19, 2005)

the moon sounds all right to me


----------



## Epico (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah as long as someone tells me where the moon is, thats cool by me.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 19, 2005)

The moon under the water in the big bugger on Deansgate.


----------



## Sorry. (Oct 19, 2005)

what's the big bugger on deansgate?


----------



## Epico (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah, I think i know where that is. You can see it from the train can't you?


----------



## chriswill (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry. said:
			
		

> what's the big bugger on deansgate?


The moon under the water


----------



## sorearm (Oct 20, 2005)

not having read half the friggin' thread, what's the plan?

I'm up for meeting up 5th nov in the moon, should be a gas


----------



## Kidda (Oct 21, 2005)

isnt there a weatherspoons in piccadilly? on the same side as Somerfield and the pound shop from hell.

havent had a drink in there so i dont know what its like (arent they all the same though) but the toilets arent too bad  

wheres this one in deansgate (where is deansgate) 

what time are people aiming at starting this?


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 23, 2005)

I am up for this and will come along. Can the person who started this thread put a time, date and place etc for us. 

Oh arse, shouldn't try to post when partially pissed. ARRRRR (pirates)


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2005)

right I propose (although feel free to ignore me) that now we don't have to rush back to brum and therefore are free to get utterly spannered that we meet say around 4pm in the Moon pub

we could meet earlier, but I thought I'd get the ball rolling


----------



## chio (Oct 24, 2005)

4pm sounds good to me


----------



## baldrick (Oct 24, 2005)

ok, i'm coming by bus 'cos it's a tenner cheaper than the train and not much slower, but i have no idea how to get to the pub from there.  is it easy?


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2005)

right, bees, me and baldrick will be descending on manc together

this is gonna be messy innit


----------



## Kidda (Oct 24, 2005)

ok 4pm sounds good. 

can anyone who needs crash space at mine let me know soonish as space will run out. 

confirmed 

wreck head balders
aqua n tonic
sir bees

(anyone who does want to kip will need to bring a sleeping bag as ive left mine in brum and the house gets a bit chilly in the morning)


----------



## Epico (Oct 24, 2005)

4pm sounds good to me. Looking forward to this 

Kidda - leave space open for me matey


----------



## Kidda (Oct 24, 2005)

will do mate


----------



## aqua (Oct 25, 2005)

we have sleeping bags and will drop them at yours or something

I also don't have a lot of money so can the focus please be on not spending hideous amounts? 

and does anyone have farmerbarleymows phone number?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2005)

4pm start in the moon, you lushes!   

I'd be up for meeting later on in the evening - how will we recognise each other lol


----------



## aqua (Oct 25, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> 4pm start in the moon, you lushes!
> 
> I'd be up for meeting later on in the evening - how will we recognise each other lol



join us at 4 you lightweight 

its dead easy to recognise us

we always look a mess


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> join us at 4 you lightweight
> 
> its dead easy to recognise us
> 
> we always look a mess



soz can't make it for 4, got other commitments... you lush will have a 4 hour head start on us ffs    hope you're eating!!!!


----------



## aqua (Oct 25, 2005)

yes we learnt we have to eat


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2005)

haha, the perils of empty stomach drinking - ask fledgling from the manc book club meet!!!     

We'll have to grab some mobile no's to try and find you drunken lot, I'll PM chriswill too


----------



## baldrick (Oct 25, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> and does anyone have farmerbarleymows phone number?



nope 

*looks hopefully in wookey's direction*


----------



## Epico (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got a number in my phone under farmers real first name - and can't think who else it might be - so I'll give it a text later and find out.

Thing is - I didn't have my phone with me last time out.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 25, 2005)

Can we go to Tangled?  Haven't been since the last manc meetup two years ago....

edit - aqua has farmers number, and message has been sent


----------



## AnMarie (Oct 25, 2005)

Tangled  

or how about Mr Scruff at the Music Box


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 25, 2005)

Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled Tangled .


Pretty please


----------



## Fledgling (Oct 25, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> haha, the perils of empty stomach drinking - ask fledgling from the manc book club meet!!!
> 
> We'll have to grab some mobile no's to try and find you drunken lot, I'll PM chriswill too



 Dont' remind me, I just stopped seeing after a while, did I walk along the road or did you support me on either side? I'd had nothing all day and didn't sleep much the night before. Felt terrible.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 25, 2005)

You needed a bit of supporting to the taxi mate    we had to stop every so often so you could run out and stand in that "blurgh, I'm about to retch" stance, then we'd carry on another few hundred miles and you'd do the same - in the end, the taxi driver refused to take us any further and we had to walk from about the uni!!!!!!!    

*writes note to fledgling to remind him to eat before going on the lash again*




			
				Fledgling said:
			
		

> Dont' remind me, I just stopped seeing after a while, did I walk along the road or did you support me on either side? I'd had nothing all day and didn't sleep much the night before. Felt terrible.


----------



## chriswill (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep i'm coming,

As Sorearm has mentioned it will be a bit later for me 'cause i'll be at work untill 6.

As for recognising each other i will carry a newspaper and wear a red hat.




...or






Look for the chav


----------



## veracity (Oct 26, 2005)

Me and Mr S are going to come and meet you for a couple before going to a bonfire night do - how long d'you reckon you'll be in the Moon for?


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

not sure tbh, depends on how much we want to do though for a couple of hours I should have thought (mainly cos money is really tight)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2005)

5th November sounds good to me 

I'll have to have a look to see if there are any fireworks displays near town we could watch (ooh...ahhh...) - it is the 400th anniversary of treason this year after all - something to celebrate methinks!

Cheers for the text epico by the way


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 26, 2005)

hello matey


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

*waves to him too *


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2005)

hello you two   I finally got around to sorting access to my account here out (many thanks to Mike for doing this so quickly for me - mucho appreciated  )


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

'ullo.

i possibly might be there... depends on mrs b's commitments though.

i'd be in favour of mr scruff rather than tangled for afters, but pay no attention to me, 'cause chances are i won't be there (if my previous meet-up track record is owt to go on, anyway...)


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

why not come for the late afternoon session, get home earlish armed with take away and you'll win so many brownie points you'll be laughing 

besides I want to meet you


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

might even drag her along, actually. we're probably due an afternoon in manc...

you want me to bring pies?


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

yes yes yes yes yes yes yes


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

and proper lancashire cheese too

I'll reimburse you happily


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

i'll see what i can do then. 


if i come.


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

*crosses fingers*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> and proper lancashire cheese too
> 
> I'll reimburse you happily



How about some lovely Bury black pudding to go with the pie and cheese?


----------



## Epico (Oct 26, 2005)

I live above a pie shop, so I can get you some gear.

I personally have never brought a pie in my life - so I'll have to be taught. What would you like?


----------



## Epico (Oct 26, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Look for the chav



Mate, manchester - on a saturday - in a wetherspoons - we won't know where to start.   

To find us - look for a beautiful scruff (me) and some drunken tag-alongs  

Bees, UK Trance, sounds messy


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> I live above a pie shop, so I can get you some gear.
> 
> I personally have never brought a pie in my life - so I'll have to be taught. What would you like?


it's a specific brand of pie aqua's after - i'll sort it out in the morning if i come.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 26, 2005)

yeah can we make this one a VERY cheap affair 

ive just looked at my finances and realised i dont have any  

*prays to the rent gods*

can someone give me directions to the moon, ive just trecked round deansgate looking for a bookshop, god knows what i'll be like looking for a pub.

my socks are soggy.


*gets all excited that farmers going to be there*


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

it's at the arndale end, iirc. great big pub, impossible to miss.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 26, 2005)

> impossible to miss



you've not met me before have you?


----------



## killer b (Oct 26, 2005)

nooo... doesn't look like i will this time either.


----------



## aqua (Oct 26, 2005)

kidda, remember that vodka detecting nose I was training you to have, use it 

or ring me and I'll find you


----------



## sorearm (Oct 27, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Yep i'm coming,
> 
> As Sorearm has mentioned it will be a bit later for me 'cause i'll be at work untill 6.
> 
> ...



YOU FUCKING CHAV!!!!


----------



## chriswill (Oct 27, 2005)

Oi

I'll fucking do ya


----------



## sorearm (Oct 27, 2005)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Oi
> 
> I'll fucking do ya



Careful guys, he's got a piece!

*clicks AWP scope on chris's head*

BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## aqua (Oct 27, 2005)

*slaps the silly people*

you're supposed to be in training for the booze-a-thon


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 27, 2005)

So, Tangled it is then.


----------



## sorearm (Oct 27, 2005)

We'll need drugs

lots of drugs!


----------



## p-j (Oct 28, 2005)

is it going to be the 5th? I'd like to come - don't know any of you mind, I'm a london urbanite temporarily in worcester, I'll drive up for a bash & drop in on my folks in ormskirk on the sunday. 

anyone here who'll let me crash on their floor?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> *gets all excited that farmers going to be there*



I wouldn't get your hopes up - or you'll be disappointed, mark my words! 

There is a bonfire, funfair and fireworks (ooh....ahhh) at Heaton Park that evening - free entry.  The fireworks start at 7.30pm, and the bonfire at 8pm.  The park is a bit of a trek - a tram ride away - a tram from Piccadilly Gardens at 18.52 would get to Heaton Park at 19.07, in time for fireworks!  But I guess it depends on how drunk people are by then   and the park will no doubt be absolutely packed...

So 4pm in Moon Under Water then?  Probably best to hang around in the ground floor bit near the main bar, rather than go upstairs into the back bit, as the pub is a bit too big to find people easily in.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 28, 2005)

he's right

you'll be disappointed 


I know I was


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> he's right
> 
> you'll be disappointed
> 
> ...



always best to manage peoples' expectations eh?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 28, 2005)

phew

at least the hiatus hasn't seen the erosion of your sense of humour 'eh

seriously tho'  he's luvverly if a little rude at times


----------



## aqua (Oct 28, 2005)

a little?

I'm still scarred


----------



## aqua (Oct 29, 2005)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> I wouldn't get your hopes up - or you'll be disappointed, mark my words!
> 
> There is a bonfire, funfair and fireworks (ooh....ahhh) at Heaton Park that evening - free entry.  The fireworks start at 7.30pm, and the bonfire at 8pm.  The park is a bit of a trek - a tram ride away - a tram from Piccadilly Gardens at 18.52 would get to Heaton Park at 19.07, in time for fireworks!  But I guess it depends on how drunk people are by then   and the park will no doubt be absolutely packed...
> 
> So 4pm in Moon Under Water then?  Probably best to hang around in the ground floor bit near the main bar, rather than go upstairs into the back bit, as the pub is a bit too big to find people easily in.



YAY fireworks 

bees says

"but what about tangled"  I think he's biased and not thought of doing both things, boys eh


----------



## Kidda (Oct 29, 2005)

whats tangled

and does it cost


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2005)

tis a trance night. fiver in or so, i think.

don't think i'll be going. trance makes me want to murder babies...


----------



## chio (Oct 29, 2005)

I have an event on 5 Nov so I'm not sure if I'll make this ...


----------



## aqua (Oct 30, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> tis a trance night. fiver in or so, i think.
> 
> don't think i'll be going. trance makes me want to murder babies...



tangled can't be trance? it wasn't last time we went - was it?


----------



## sorearm (Oct 30, 2005)

aye, on the 5th it's trance night    

http://www.tangled.co.uk/djs-artists/aboveandbeyond.php

... need some pills methinks!


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

oh for the love of all things booze-related, I can't be going to a trance night 

*pm's bees*


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2005)

Trust me on this, even if you don't like trace as such you'll like Tangled.

It's one of those nights where the music dosen't really matter, the crowd and atmosphere is wicked.


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

but

trance


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2005)

Trust me on this, we will have a great night.


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

I remember the last time we went  I lost the power of speech


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2005)

i'm thinking of leading a splinter group to keep it unreal...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> i'm thinking of leading a splinter group to keep it unreal...


Pah, splitter


----------



## killer b (Oct 31, 2005)

i have been to tangled... we obviously have different opinions on what makes a good club...


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

you clearly haven't had a night out with us where you think anything is a good laugh 


ask kidda about car alarms and kettles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 31, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> phew
> 
> at least the hiatus hasn't seen the erosion of your sense of humour 'eh
> 
> seriously tho'  he's luvverly if a little rude at times



Haitus - I initially thought you meant a hernia - my bowels are safely tucked inside my abdomenom thank you very much! 

...and I am never rude - unfailingly polite me - dragged up proper


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

your not rude I agree

you are however very naughty


----------



## Kidda (Oct 31, 2005)

TRANCE!

bee's a word....

*reaches for the bonkers cd's just incase*

how many sleeps left?

its been a well stressfull weekend

im well up for a drink or 16 now


----------



## Kidda (Oct 31, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> ask kidda about car alarms and kettles



i wasnt dancing 

balders was just morphing into harry potter
things look strange when your morphing into harry potter

me? i was sober  

my phones dead so anyone trying to contact me on that is performing a useless task. 

if your wanting crash space at mine or are just wanting to send me abuse 
pm's the best method. 

if i dont reply. erm, send one to aqua. if she doesnt reply. shes probably drunk.


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> if she doesnt reply. shes probably drunk.



OI  this is how I get an unjustified reputation


----------



## Kidda (Oct 31, 2005)

no love

going blind with me, killing my liver time and time again and helping to break one of my best mates on your stairs is how you get your reputation

piss head


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

only the last one was cos of booze and it was YOU egging her on to do the white chocolate shots


----------



## Kidda (Oct 31, 2005)

it was cola shots 

acccctually* 

but i still blame you  

<< is innocent




* well it was 6 shots for 5 quid so all of the flavours to be honest


----------



## aqua (Oct 31, 2005)

fucking bring on the pub you vodka trainee


----------



## Kidda (Oct 31, 2005)

can we have stoli again

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 31, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> i have been to tangled... we obviously have different opinions on what makes a good club...


Small intimate venue, with sorted security, totally up for it crowd.  What more do you need?


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> can we have stoli again
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



I believe I'm going to have to learn some new combinations


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Small intimate venue, with sorted security, totally up for it crowd.  What more do you need?


an overcrowded venue, nowhere to sit & music that makes me want to tear my ears off?

don't think so...


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2005)

we can make it so you don't notice all of that cos you'll be having such a good laugh 

I've been thinking about pies, they'll get crushed


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2005)

can we have a roll-call of peeps attending sat? ... does it look like there will be 2 contingents, 1 to tangled and 1 to mr. scruff?


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2005)

who can say? it's scruff or the train home for me, either way. unless the drugs are really fucking good...


----------



## aqua (Nov 1, 2005)

why do we have to decide here and now anyway? 

lets see how the mood takes us on saturday


----------



## sorearm (Nov 1, 2005)

*nods in agreement with aqua and killer b*


*unless the drugs are really fucking good...*

*nods in full agreement*


----------



## Epico (Nov 1, 2005)

I must admit, I would slightly prefer scruff - but I can see tangled being quite amusing (to say the least). And it would to cool to see killa b murder babies, the useless dribbling wee bastards.

And if the drugs are 'really fucking good' then I can see myself wanting to do everything yet ending up doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 1, 2005)

Who is going? How many? How will we know eachother?


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 2, 2005)

Not me I'm afraid


----------



## veracity (Nov 2, 2005)

I'll be dropping in with Mr S early doors. Maybe we should exchange some mobi numbers by pm just in case we can't find each other!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 2, 2005)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> Who is going? How many? How will we know eachother?


Look for a drunk bloke with long blonde hair wearing a cowboy hat, that'll be me


----------



## aqua (Nov 3, 2005)

christ I'm not ready for this


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 3, 2005)

Add me to the roll call, I think. 

Am I allowed to come if I'm not doing drugs?  Seems almost obligatory?  

I'm quite capable of dancing on tables, generally acting stupid and embarrassing myself with just the aid of copious amounts of alcohol ta v. much! 

BTW, is everyone sorted for somewhere to stay?  I've a couple of spare rooms at my place.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2005)

I should imagine you will be *more* than welcome Ann O'

they are a veh nice bunch

you might have to bring yer own table to dance on tho


----------



## aqua (Nov 3, 2005)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Add me to the roll call, I think.
> 
> Am I allowed to come if I'm not doing drugs?  Seems almost obligatory?
> 
> ...



good god its not obligatory  booze IS though


----------



## chio (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm not really having that good a time of it at present so I'll give this a miss this time  

Have a good time!


----------



## aqua (Nov 3, 2005)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> they are a veh nice bunch



*makes note*

thats the nicest thing you've said about us


----------



## Kidda (Nov 3, 2005)

wahey i can be contacted again. 
so abuse can be txt, phoned and pm'd to me now 
information age aye 

can we have a roll call of whos staying at mine? 

and whos able to bring their own sleeping bag?

stuff can be dropped off at mine in the day time if needed


----------



## aqua (Nov 3, 2005)

me, bees and baldrick reporting for crash space, come armed with sleeping bags and booze


----------



## Kidda (Nov 3, 2005)

epico and another one.

anymore for anymore?


----------



## E.J. (Nov 3, 2005)

eye oop Kidda. It looks like that i could be heading up to La Republica de Mancunia this saturday! I'm getting a bit excited to say the least! *Got to get sleeping bag for the night in at Casa Kidda. Coach ticket booked now for some booze!


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 3, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I'm not really having that good a time of it at present so I'll give this a miss this time
> 
> Have a good time!


neither am i which is why this may be a welcome distraction, it is a shame but up to you.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 4, 2005)

One sleep.

<liver braces for impact>


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 4, 2005)

See everyone tomorrow!


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2005)

oh god


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 4, 2005)

ok looks like....

Ann O'Neemus
aqua
baldrick
beesonthewhatnow
chriswill
Epico
EJ
Fledgling
kidda
killer b
sorearm

will be hitting manc tomoz

btw are u all mancs are u coming from elsewhere?

anyway cyall then!


----------



## sorearm (Nov 4, 2005)

*braces liver for impact*


----------



## chriswill (Nov 4, 2005)

I will be a little late cause of work but I am pming Sorearm my no as you read this.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2005)

bangin'. will be seeing you hepcats in the rainy city tomorrow.


----------



## aqua (Nov 4, 2005)

woohoo


----------



## Epico (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm very scared, but excited. 

See youze sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 4, 2005)

AnMarie said:
			
		

> btw are u all mancs are u coming from elsewhere?
> 
> anyway cyall then!



Well, sort of, I suppose Derbyshire isn't really Manc but is on train line. 

Definitely gonna eat before though, Ann O'Neemus and sorearm carried me superbly but twas not a pleasant morning.


----------



## moose (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, there goes my liver again, packing up its belongings in a red spotted hanky and heading off on the Cirrhosis Express


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2005)

MOOSE wins!

First post piss up post [not easy to say!]

How was it - so jealous and annoyed I was unable to come to this!!!

FBM texted me, I was in bed - at 5pm    grrrrr

hope you all got on and had lots of fun

pip pip


----------



## moose (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, more than one of us is covered in bruises, so it was definitely a good do.


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2005)

that was ace... apologies for disapearing so early, mrs b wasn't feeling too well, and the trance would've been too much for her.

how was tangled?


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2005)

I have some questions:

1) why did anyone allow me to drink so much and NOT eat my tea last night? 

2) how the hell did the cheese survive in one piece? (although I've eaten it all now - oops)

3) Why did I think it was such a good idea to dance quite *so much*

4) How and why do I seem to like trance? 

5) How long have I had a muscle there *points* its fucking hurting (as is the rest of me)

6) How did Kidda projectile vomit so much purple sick managing to cover nearly all her bedroom

7) CAn someone tell me if I pissed anyone off 

8) ouch

9) yes I know 8 wasnt a question as such but it had to be said

10) How did moose and mr moose escape out the back this morning 



I have to say, that was fucking superb  music just what I needed (I think I danced all night), drink in plentiful supply, sillyness in just the rright amount, lots of hugs, new people to meet, old people to meet too *waves to sorearm, killer b, anmarie, ann and anyone else I met that I've forgotten*

When can we do it all again? I've forgotten how much I adore a good night out  

*reminds people of Drop Beats Not Bombs *


----------



## sorearm (Nov 6, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> that was ace... apologies for disapearing so early, mrs b wasn't feeling too well, and the trance would've been too much for her.



sorry didn't get a chance to say high (but saw your impressive smoke ring blowing!)




			
				killer b said:
			
		

> how was tangled?



messy

funny

brilliant

a big big laugh with brill company


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2005)

you would have loved it

there was even a sighting of moose dancing (and not old woman shuffling as she said, but real dancing )


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> you would have loved it
> 
> there was even a sighting of moose dancing (and not old woman shuffling as she said, but real dancing )


 what-really dancing?


he he he


----------



## sorearm (Nov 6, 2005)

By the time we caught up with you lot in the peveril you were all friggin' canned!

*fondly remembers visions of Kidda falling asleep at the pub table sat bolt upright*

once the pills kicked in it was business as normal, trance god bless yer soul (and curse my hips lol)

purple vomit!   

aqua, to answer:

1) You were on the blue wkd's in tangled! *shouts "NUTTER!" and points at aqua*

I had a brilliant time with you guys, and was dead nervous at not meeting any of yer before   

*remembers visions of aqua receiving head massage on the dance floor*


----------



## JTG (Nov 6, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> there was even a sighting of moose dancing (and not old woman shuffling as she said, but real dancing )


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2005)

Blue WKD?

you sure?

I don't remember those 

that may actually account for rather a lot


----------



## aqua (Nov 6, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> By the time we caught up with you lot in the peveril you were all friggin' canned!



we were drunk, then we all decided it would be far better just to get trashed  we have an image to uphold you know 


> I had a brilliant time with you guys, and was dead nervous at not meeting any of yer before



see, we is nice people


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 6, 2005)

I want photo's dammit!


----------



## sorearm (Nov 6, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> Blue WKD?
> 
> you sure?
> 
> I don't remember those




yup, you asked me to get you a blue wkd at the bar ... just as I was begging a vodka and red bull   





			
				aqua said:
			
		

> that may actually account for rather a lot



... however, this was just as I was wondering what gin and red bull would taste like


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

I know the answer to that and I'd advise you don't try it *feels sick at the memory*

CAn I please ask who the fuck invented mornings? I think I'm going to have a rough day


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2005)

Ahhh! So this is why I get a text from Aqua asking where I am. And where was I? Plainly and blissfully unaware of this meet!

*Hangs head in shame*

It was my 12th anniversary though yesterday, so there would have been grand trouble if I'd done that with an Urban hangover (the worst kind there is)...


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2005)

*wobbles*

was wicked to meet some new people - who've all got to come to drop beats not bombs. sorry i didn't chat to you all, by the time you got to the peveril, i was struggling with conversation   next time: get there earlier 

*thumbs up to sorearm, anmarie, killer b, mrs b and ann o'neemus* 

and congratulations to Mr Moose, who out-danced everybody there 

as bees said yesterday afternoon "i feel like i've had a good night".  well i STILL feel like i've had a good night, was nearly sick on the bus this morning  

when's the next one?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh dear - how trashed was I? 

I don't remember a great deal of the evening - well, up to Pevril I think, then it gets verrry sketchy 

Now have another wound to add to my recent collection - a nice cut on my jaw - presume I must have fell down in the club somewhere 

A good night was had - thanks for everyone turning up, and sorry if I made absolutely no sense at all


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

baldrick said:
			
		

> was nearly sick on the bus this morning



you me both love 


farmer, you fell over in the club just before we left - we laughed - sorry 

I think I'm really not very well  everything hurts, my head, my muscles, every bone in my body and I really feel bad

what a great night  who's for a bacon butty?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> farmer, you fell over in the club just before we left - we laughed - sorry



Ah!  That would explain my cut jaw 

It looks pretty nasty, so I'll ask the nurse today if it needs stitching (going for a flu jab).  

My jaw hurts quite a lot - I think it must have taken the brunt of the impact.  And a strange sore bit on the side of my neck 

It was OK for you all to laugh - I would have done the same 

I'm so glad to be at work today


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

you also had a cut on the side of your head, the more I think about it that wasn't your jaw so maybe you did that later? 

I feel like shit, though distinctly better than I did an hour ago


----------



## moose (Nov 7, 2005)

Fbm - just because menthol fags are the same colour at both ends, doesn't mean you can light either end 

Hope you feel better - next time we'll wrap you in some kind of protective clothing 

So: injury roll call:
moose - poked in eye which now won't open
Fbm - facial damage, memory loss
Mr moose - needs new legs, apparently
Kidda - nausea

And this is supposed to be fun!


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2005)

all sounds good...


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

killer b - I have to say, you missed a bloody superb night 

I don't think I've laughed and danced so much in such a small number of hours for years 

all the cheese has gone though


----------



## killer b (Nov 7, 2005)

tbh we felt pretty exhausted by the time we got home - and we had a smashing night up till then anyway.

(plus i had to work yesterday  )


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 7, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> you also had a cut on the side of your head, the more I think about it that wasn't your jaw so maybe you did that later?



I can't find any new cuts on the side of my head - perhaps I got some blood from my jaw smeared on the side of the head?  God only knows! 




			
				moose said:
			
		

> Fbm - just because menthol fags are the same colour at both ends, doesn't mean you can light either end
> 
> Hope you feel better - next time we'll wrap you in some kind of protective clothing



I'm surprised I could even coordinate myself to try and light anything, let along a cigarette 

I'm not going out next time unless wrapped head to foot in bubble wrap....


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Fbm - just because menthol fags are the same colour at both ends, doesn't mean you can light either end
> 
> Hope you feel better - next time we'll wrap you in some kind of protective clothing
> 
> ...



add baldrick and aqua - may pass out before hometime
bees - unknown, due to being at work at 6am this morning


I'm sure it was fun, it used to be



*cries*


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

killer b said:
			
		

> tbh we felt pretty exhausted by the time we got home - and we had a smashing night up till then anyway.
> 
> (plus i had to work yesterday  )



excuses excuses, you know full well you'd have had a ball


----------



## Kidda (Nov 7, 2005)

erm

 

 

 

 

 

its been a long time since ive drunk myself to black out stage
theres bits of the night i cant remember but to be honest looking at the state of the urbanites that were on my living room floor the next day i think im better off not knowing.

i was alright untill i dropped that cheeky one in the peveril (was that what it was called?) i dont think i was asleep i just had to close my eyes for a bit to stop them taking off aswell. 

i wasnt expecting the scene from the exorcist to re-occur in my bedroom once id got home. bonus points to the urbanites who helped clean it up as i was trying to figure out my name. Bright purpley red vomitus though, was quite pretty in a sick n twisted kind of way. 

*big hugs to you all* 

respect to sorearm for the biggest grin ive seen for a while, in tangled. Sign of a very good night.

and big up moose for being lovely and mr moose for dancing with me when everyone had sat down.

for everyone else who im too mangled to mention at the moment cheers.

bring on the next one.


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

a big yay is needed for epico - I consider it the line of duty for good mates to clear up after them, but he volunteered to help 

an absolute star


----------



## Kidda (Nov 7, 2005)

and he looked so sweet all sleepy on sunday morning


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

says you 

all cute and vomit covered


----------



## E.J. (Nov 7, 2005)

Well i certainly enjoyed my first-ever visit to the Mancunia republic. I'll do a detailed post later on asap. Tangled was bloomin ace and i was dancing like no one else's buisness for about 2 hrs (or was it more than that?) !!


----------



## Kidda (Nov 7, 2005)

but it was purple  vomit


----------



## sorearm (Nov 7, 2005)

Kidda said:
			
		

> respect to sorearm for the biggest grin ive seen for a while, in tangled. Sign of a very good night.



abso-bloody-lutely!

I was just taking in all the madness, it was like being at the centre of a hurricane ... and then you get those obsessive thoughts going through you're head, I was convinced that if I stared at that glitter ball in the ceiling long enough, it would turn on of its own accord!

*goes back to watching people waving glow sticks*


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

I agree, you had a HUGE smile for all the time in tangled 

did anmarie enjoy it? I lost you quite early on (I think I actually lost myself, which would explain a lot )

I knw you'd gone when we left


----------



## sorearm (Nov 7, 2005)

*grins like a maniac*

yup, happy hugs all around    

Yeah, anmarie had a wicked time too, but got a bit hectic and tiring towards 2am ... don't think anmarie's heels helped either!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 7, 2005)

no fair


----------



## Epico (Nov 7, 2005)

How long has today been?!  the first hour at work felt like I had been sitting there for two years.

Anyway - it was really cool to see everyone, even if I do have half the brain capacity I had on whatever day it was before the day before yesterday.   

Soararm, AnMarie & Ann O'Neemus - very nice too meet you, even if my memory is hazy. I do apologize, I'm not always like that 

Award of the century has to go to Moose & Mr Moose and their 'we're only staying out for a bit' ending up in them staying out all night and being generally fantastic.

I'm sure there was something else I was going to write...   
  @at the whole day


----------



## AnMarie (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey had a great time folks!

Soz if I was a lil quiet- am pretty shy, so am always bit nervous when I first meet peeps 

Was great to meet yall- roll on the next meet!


----------



## E.J. (Nov 7, 2005)

*My personal thoughts on Nov 5th*

When i first seen and read this thread i thought to myself "You've got to go to this meet up, just to make it up to the Brummidge Urbanites etc (since i'm from the Black Country etc)." With reference to having a tough year personally in my life. Right then here's my thoughts and recollections on my first (dare i say virginal) visit to La Republica de Mancunia. 

Before i headed off to the North West to join in on the fun and festivities of the meet up, i had a quick natter with my dad. He was getting a bit worried about me going up there, whilst i was worried about whether the coach will get there on time etc.

The coach journey to Brummidge land (Digbeth coach station) to Chorlton Street, Manchester was a pleasent trip, whilst i was reading Fight Club by Chuck Palaniuk on the journey. Suddenly at around 4.05 i realised that i was in Manc land and i saw the beautiful Wythenshawe Park, then the Princess Road and a quick glance of the outskirts Hulme and Moss Side.

Finally at around 4.20pm i've finally made it to the city centre, phoned at my dad's house. Just to let them know that i was fine and that i was coming back to the Badlands tommorow i.e early evening. So i had to phone ouer Kidda that i've arrived at the coach station, just before that i recieved a voicemail message (apologies for switching my phone off   )

After that my first thought was to try and remember directions on where were the other urbanites who were at the pub in Deansgate. As i walked on Chorlton Street and looked at the layout of the city centre, my first thought was kinell it's bloomin and soddin bigger than Brum, you could so easily get lost in this place - Let's just say that i did a wander around the city.   

Until i phoned again at around 5 'o clock and then a couple of minutes later whilst waiting outside House of Fraser, Farmerbarleymow recognised me and said hello - fair play to you fella. Thus i joined in the rest of the urbanites and meeting a some new ones as well. As far as i can remember we headed off to another pub which was a good old fashioned pub (what was the name of it?), albiet a bit small and cramped, it reminded me of some the pubs that i used to go to im my area. 

Then finally to complete the night, a visit to the night called Tangled, may i say what an thoroughly bostin night that was! I really enjoyed the music that was played mostly on the downstairs floor, although the music (who says that dance music is dead) on the upper floor wasn't bad. For some strange reason i got completely carried away on the dance floor doing my ting for 2 hours or more - another apology for that.

Then after staying for the rest of the night at Casa Kidda, even though my calves were starting to hurt after all that dancing. It was time to have shower, wait for the bus back into the city (£1.50 you're havin a laugh!). Then a pub meal and bode my farewells to the others and get the coach back to Brum, then a bus back to the Black Country. Whist travelling out of the city, i'll treasure the momemts that will live with me for a long time.


----------



## E.J. (Nov 7, 2005)

*Double Post on the Nov 5th meet up*

Here's my big'ups, shout-outs (whichever word you want to call it) to these urbanites and some non-u75'ers as well:

Kidda - As ever ouer maetre i was pleased to you. Plus i'm glad that you're settling in very nicely to student life at Manc. The comforting and inspiring words that you mentioned to me, i'll always try my damndest to remember it. Yow weren't talking bull matere btw.Plus i'll try to be more positive about my life and how it will pan out etc. You frightened me a little bit about the purple puke on the wall and everywhere. I hope that yow arlight. You're a more than decent baggies supporter - yowe's a good un  

Baldrick - Good to see you as well, you're quite a mover on the dance floor and you cheered me up as well, you were pleased to see me come to the soiree. I'm sure that you enjoyed my dancing, it must have been the cider that made me dance for ages!

Bees and Aqua - I've had my reservations about coming to this meet up and about going to Tangled, i really enjoyed it. Aqua i'll let you get away with that comment about my home town! Apologies for being a bit incoherent (at times) with my speech. Bees you were quite right about the vibe in Tangled most of the punters were up for it, loved the glowsticks that a couple of the revellers had whilst dancing.

Northern Urbanites, starting with Mr and Mrs Moose, what a couple of nicest ex-pat Mancunians that i've met. Both of you were managed to have a bit of boogie and then some. I did remember that you were planning to go somewhere else. But you stayed - Good one yer!   

Killer-b and girlfriend - Pleasure to meet you and you're not a bad pool player btw. Better than me in fact! Enjoyed our natter about Preston etc.

Epico - I was getting a bit worried about you bud, but i'm glad that you were more perky on sunday morning. It was good to meet you again, i couldn't string up a suitable conversation when iwas talking to you. But not to worry on that

Sorearm - Nice to meet you fella, enjoyed our little chat and you seemed to enjoy yourself on the dancefloor. A bit like myself! I hope that you're heading down to Brummieland in a few weeks time.

AnMarie - Although i didn't get to talk to you or see you (albiet briefly) it was good to meet you and hopefully i can visit your city in the future.

Ann O'Neemus - Likewise i didn't get to have a nice little natter with you, although your redshoes were nice. It was very nice to meet you at this meet up.

Last and by no means least mister Farmerbarleymow (fbm) - A top fella, what a star as they say. Once again thanks for welcome fella, i'm sure that you'll doiong some creative smutty threads on these boards. Likewise i'll remember some of the words that you said about keepin' yourself going and living life to the full. I hope the cuts/bruises gets better.

And now the marks out of 10 for the night - i'll give a 9.5/10 - An absoultely bloomin bostinigly good night. We'll have to do this again at somepoint next year!


----------



## aqua (Nov 7, 2005)

EJ twas good to see you  esp dancing

although I am aware I didn't say very much 

I'm afriad that may apply to most people there unless they have learnt the munted aqua language I end up speaking 

alarmingly sorearm could  which is impressive for a newbie (or a sign of a mispent youth)

I still feel like shit


----------



## sorearm (Nov 7, 2005)

Good to meet you EJ matey, really nice to boogey on down too with you!

*did anyone ELSE see the goddam glitter ball btw????? mmmm????*

Aqua, I've had a VERY mispent youth!


----------



## moose (Nov 8, 2005)

E.J. said:
			
		

> I did remember that you were planning to go somewhere else. But you stayed - Good one yer!


Yes - home, with our pipes and slippers! Fortunately, we're not yet at the _Age Where You Should Know Better_.


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2005)

yes you are

you know you should know better, you're just not at the age to listen yet 

sorearm, if the glitter ball meant looking up then no I won't have seen it, I couldnt really see


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel better today thankfully - recovered more or less, but some great bruises are coming out!  The nurse told me yesterday that my cut chin is too late to be stitched - it would have needed a few stitches but apparently these have to be done more or less straight away - no way could I have faced casualty at whatever time we left the club on Sunday morning (although it is very close by).  So a nice inch-long scar awaits on me chin - another one to add to my growing collection....

....I think I'll not go out for a bit, to save my skin - literally 

Glad everyone made it home eventually in, more or less, one piece 

When's the next one then?


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2005)

theres a meet in brum on the 3rd dec

then I'm sure we'll be back in manc soon  it was too much fun not to repeat 

*pokes kidda*


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 8, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> theres a meet in brum on the 3rd dec



I don't think my body could cope with another bout of floor-diving just yet!  I think I need to wait a few months before risking my life again


----------



## aqua (Nov 8, 2005)

thats a shame but I know what you mean

my enthusiasm for the 3rd dec has waned in the same amount of pain gained from last weekend


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 8, 2005)

Errrr.....




That was a wicked weekend 

Although having an 21 hour working day in London yesterday nearly bloody killed me - As I was de-rigging a show around midnight (after a 5:30am start) I had to stop 3 times to go vomit     

Nie to meet everyone I did, see you all in Brum for DBNB soon....


----------



## E.J. (Nov 9, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Good to meet you EJ matey, really nice to boogey on down too with you!
> 
> *did anyone ELSE see the goddam glitter ball btw????? mmmm????*
> 
> Aqua, I've had a VERY mispent youth!



Thanks sorearm - i'm sure that you'll be ready for the meet up in Brummie land in December. Personally i'm not sure if i'm ready to do a 12 hour or half a day session of music and dancing (i'm in my ealy 30's btw). I just have a feeling that the one in B'ham s going to be even more messy than Manchester. Bring it on is all i can say!


----------



## Kidda (Nov 9, 2005)

oi slackers 12 hour benders used to be a warm up for us lot

 

get polishing your shoes for drop beats 

as for the next manc ting well im there all the time (well not at the moment cos im in brum) and im happy to sort crash space for people 

so whenever you guys want one im up for it


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2005)

wicked, I'll speak to bees and baldrick and see when we're all free (and have livers prepared)

I'm looking forward to DBNB's  I'm even going to buy a new outfit for it   how good is that


----------



## moose (Nov 10, 2005)

Aqua at DBNB.


----------



## aqua (Nov 10, 2005)

you know you're getting far too cheeky


----------

